# Crap weather for a Sunday



## osprey2 (Apr 27, 2014)

After an excellent Chinese (home made) last night I turned my attention to Sunday lunch.

Oh what to do.

Lets smoke a leg of Lamb in the BCS.

Fat removed and covered in oil and rub













WP_20140427_11_06_30_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Apr 27, 2014






After its little nap it went into the smoker, PL03 and cherry smoke for 1 1/2 hours













WP_20140427_13_06_46_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Apr 27, 2014






More smoke













WP_20140427_13_27_24_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Apr 27, 2014






Pulled out the smoker o finish off in the oven IT136f













WP_20140427_15_00_52_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Apr 27, 2014






Final IT was 165 f and produced a moist flavorful roast













WP_20140427_15_51_08_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Apr 27, 2014






Needless to say not a lot left.

Dave


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello Dave.  You have been holding out on me.  That's some GREAT looking meat.  Question.  WHAT is that smoker you are using?? Or what have you adapted to use as a smoker??  Looks like a microwave  .Hey!  I have applied smoke to food before in my oven so I'm not judging, just curious.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi Danny, its a Bradley Counter top Smoker Here

Convection oven. Ideal for that quick smoke or when the weather is bad, mines in the shed.


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello.  Well thanks for the info.  New one on me, never seen one before.  Got to get on to google now.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Apr 28, 2014)

Least Im not the only one with a weird Smoker :-)

Great pix btw...


----------

